# Importação de equipamento: Alfândega, Taxas, etc.



## Vince (6 Fev 2008 às 16:32)

Tópico sobre questões relacionadas com a importação de equipamento e o inevitável processo de desalfandegamento e respectivas taxas se for uma importação de fora da UE. 
Como é um assunto bastante confuso e com uma componente aleatória bastante grande, deixo aqui um excelente tópico do Techzone que esclarece bastante coisas. Para mais informações visitem o forum em questão.
A quando da importação pelo sim pelo não é sempre preferível contar sempre com as taxas e ter isso em conta quando se compra fora da UE e avaliar se valerá mesmo a pena dado o tempo extra (às vezes várias semanas a mais) que tudo demorará e as inevitáveis chatices burocráticas.




> *Encomendas que entram em Portugal via CTT*:*
> 
> 1 - Entra na alfândega
> 
> ...


(c) Techzone


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Estação Meteorológica: Escolha, compra, lojas, dúvidas*

Tenho uma dúvida. Espero que alguém me possa esclarecer. A minha estação está na alfândega.
Gostava de saber se, após a recepção da carta da alfândega, posso ir lá pessoalmente apresentar 
os documentos, pagar as taxas e levantar o produto, para que tenha a estação o mais depressa possível.

Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2008 às 23:51)

> B) Recebes o Aviso de Desalfandegamento em casa. Devolves o aviso, junto com uma declaração do valor (factura) e fotocópia do teu cartão de contribuinte.



Pessoal...Recebe-se sempre o aviso de desalfandegamento ou só se recebe caso a encomenda fique retida na alfandega ??


----------



## SilvaR (24 Ago 2008 às 12:56)

Devo desde já das os arabens ao vince pela grande informação que nos despos....


Sou usuario particular da alfandega...e desta ultima vez foi me dito que teria que arranjar um despachante para voltar a mandar vir itens fora da comunidade europeia 

Pontos negativos

Mando sempre vir quantidades e não itens singulares...(para amigos,colegas trabalho etc.)


Isto leva a crer á alfandega que tenho um negocio em aberto e fasso a venda de productos....vendo o meu contribuinte(eles veem sempre) não consta a actevidade aberta...já tive sim,mas agora trabalho por conta de otrem.

Qualquer das maneira existe uma clausula que diz que se pode mandar vir itens mas esporodicamente....(dito pela srª que me fez o despache desta ultima encomenda)  Este ano já é a 3ºvez e o ano passado foram 2ºvezes..

Não entendo o facto de .
Se pago as despesas,ivas,taxas..etc...qual o problema???!!!!tou a tirar o trabalho aos despachantes???so se for isso...


Agora tenho que arranjar um despachante ou foi treta da srª....é porque o meu nome vai sempre constar??!!!Tou confuso


Parece que estamos a cometer um crime ao fazer este tipo de compras....o interogatorio etc etc...

Sei que as empresas de trasportadoras tem os seus despachantes...sempre que veem algo entram em contacto comigo para saber se eu quero desalfandegar ou eles.....sei que levam €€€ por fazer isso,mas não tenho nenhuma tabela para comparar os preços com os que posso vir a pedir a um despachante...

Os preços baseiam-se em que??Total da factura??

Alguem me pode ajudar neste campo??


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2008 às 16:34)

Bem, pessoal fui bucar hoje o meu r.s e deixo aqui a maravilha portuguesa, chamada impostos 

Mas por acaso os tipos dos CTT foram bastante atenciosos, tive de passar por 3 balcões dentro do mesmo edífico, para levantar a minha encomenda  mas claro, pagam-se as taxas primeiro 





É este papel que dá acesso há encomenda 





Lá voaram mais 100€ em nome da meteorologia


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2008 às 16:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas por acaso os tipos dos CTT foram bastante atenciosos, tive de passar por 3 balcões dentro do mesmo edífico, para levantar a minha encomenda  mas claro, pagam-se as taxas primeiro



Não foram 3 balcões, mas 4.
Apesar de não estar lá praticamente ninguém, tivemos de tirar a Senha B, depois a C, depois a A e por fim tivemos de ir ao balcão entre o A e o B para levantar a encomenda.

Portanto, tivemos de tirar 3 senhas e ainda dirigirmo-nos a um 4ºbalcão.
E tudo para levantar uma encomenda...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2008 às 18:49)

Fico contente por já teres aí o teu RS. 
Agora é só instalar o novo acessório, talvez amanhã.


----------



## dddof (12 Nov 2008 às 21:03)

boas. estava a pensar comprar um produto, pelo ebay, que ficara a 60/70 €. vem dos USA por isso se ficar na alfandega o preço que terei que pagar nunca sera superior ao valor que paguei inicialmente.estou errado? 

e para o levantar posso faze lo por correio ou terei que me deslocar a lisboa?

agradeço ajuda urgente. fiquem bem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 21:33)

dddof disse:


> boas. estava a pensar comprar um produto, pelo ebay, que ficara a 60/70 €. vem dos USA por isso se ficar na alfandega o preço que terei que pagar nunca sera superior ao valor que paguei inicialmente.estou errado?
> 
> e para o levantar posso faze lo por correio ou terei que me deslocar a lisboa?
> 
> agradeço ajuda urgente. fiquem bem



Antes de mais, bem-vindo ao fórum, *dddof*. 

Bom, no caso de esse produto ter um preço base de 70 € (já com os portes incluídos), os cálculos serão os seguintes:

70,00 €
+ 20 %
---------
84 €

+ 5 € (taxas mistério)
--------------------------
Sub-total: 89 €


Por alto, esse produto irá ficar num total de cerca de 89 €, pois vão acrescer 14 € de taxas correspondentes ao IVA e cerca de 5 € em taxas mistério, que variam em função do preço base do produto e não têm uma proporcionalidade definida, que eu saiba.
Os preços e taxas que eu estou aqui a projectar são meramente referências e poderão haver algumas divergências em relação às taxas que podes vir a pagar, mas penso que não andará longe disto, por empiria.


----------



## dddof (12 Nov 2008 às 21:42)

entao eu teria que pagar mais 19 € (ou um valor  próximo a esse). nao e assim muito. brigada pela ajuda e bgd tb pelas boas vindas 

quanto ao levantamento da encomenda, poderei fazer por correio? mando a papelada que me pedirem e eles enviam a encomenda para casa?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 21:51)

dddof disse:


> quanto ao levantamento da encomenda, poderei fazer por correio? mando a papelada que me pedirem e eles enviam a encomenda para casa?



Quando fazes a compra pelo ebay partes do princípio que te vão entregar a casa; é dado adquirido.
A questão é que pode levar mais de um mês até que a encomenda saia do Porto para ir até tua casa, pois o processo burocrático é profundamente moroso. 
Se moras na zona do Porto, mas vale ires à alfândega dos CTT buscar a encomenda mal ela chegue a Portugal, ou então ires à alfândega do Porto.
Neste caso, a encomenda vai parar com certeza ao Porto em vez de ir para Lisboa, porque moras em Braga e não faria sentido que ela fosse parar a Lisboa.
Se não te deslocares à alfândega, resta-te esperar por ela em casa e esperar que tal processo leve menos de um mês; ainda irás receber uma carta em casa a pedir-te as fotocópias de determinados documentos para que só depois passem ao envio da encomenda para tua casa.


----------



## dddof (12 Nov 2008 às 21:56)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Quando fazes a compra pelo ebay partes do princípio que te vão entregar a casa; é dado adquirido.
> A questão é que pode levar mais de um mês até que a encomenda saia de Lisboa para ir até tua casa, pois o processo burocrático é profundamente moroso.
> Se moras na zona de Lisboa ou do Porto, mas vale ires a Cabo Ruivo (Lisboa) à alfândega dos CTT buscar a encomenda mal ela chegue a Portugal, ou então ires à do Porto.
> Neste caso, a encomenda vai parar com certeza ao Porto, porque moras em Braga e não faria sentido que ela fosse parar a Lisboa.
> Se não te deslocares à alfândega, resta-te esperar por ela em casa e esperar que tal processo leve menos de um mês; ainda irás receber uma carta em casa a pedir-te as fotocópias de determinados documentos para que só depois passem ao envio da encomenda para tua casa.



atraso de pais (este desabafo foi um bocado cliche...agora o que esta na moda e insultar o governo e tudo mais ) enfim. um mes e muito tempo mas se tiver que ser... 

obrigado pela ajuda. e a minha primeira compra fora da UE por isso estava um pouco receoso. obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Nov 2008 às 21:57)

dddof disse:


> atraso de pais (este desabafo foi um bocado cliche...agora o que esta na moda e insultar o governo e tudo mais ) enfim. um mes e muito tempo mas se tiver que ser...
> 
> obrigado pela ajuda. e a minha primeira compra fora da UE por isso estava um pouco receoso. obrigado mais uma vez



Talvez seja melhor releres o meu post porque eu fiz algumas alterações/correcções.
Não tenho a certeza absoluta, mas penso que o Porto tem alfândega e as encomendas vão parar ao Porto quando se destinam a pessoas que moram no Norte do país.
Tenta contactar as alfândegas e confirma se há mesmo uma alfândega/depósito dos CTT no Porto.
Se houver podes lá ir, pode ser que tenhas sorte e afinal nem é assim tão longe de ti.


----------



## dddof (12 Nov 2008 às 22:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Talvez seja melhor releres o meu post porque eu fiz algumas alterações/correcções.
> Não tenho a certeza absoluta, mas penso que o Porto tem alfândega e as encomendas vão parar ao Porto quando se destinam a pessoas que moram no Norte do país.
> Tenta contactar as alfândegas e confirma se há mesmo uma alfândega/depósito dos CTT no Porto.
> Se houver podes lá ir, pode ser que tenhas sorte e afinal nem é assim tão longe de ti.




humm no porto daria mais jeito. mesmo assim so me deslocaria la se fosse mesmo necessario (nao me da muito jeito viajar neste momento). mas ja seria melhor que ir a lisboa 

mais uma vez bgd ; )


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2008 às 23:25)

A minha encomenda que fiz em finais de 2006 não foi para o Porto mas sim para Lisboa, só me restou esperar e desesperar...


----------



## lsalvador (13 Nov 2008 às 13:51)

A minha, como alguns users deste forum sabem, andou perdida na holanda , por isso Lisboa ou Porto é relativamente perto 

Claro, levou mais de 2 meses a chegar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Nov 2008 às 09:28)

Caros membros,

Comprei um NSLU2 a uma loja de Inglaterra no ebay há uma semana e ainda não recebi a encomenda cá.
O vendedor não me forneceu o número de encomenda CTT, por isso não consigo localizá-la.
Alguém sabe quanto tempo devia uma encomenda destas levar a chegar cá, vinda de Inglaterra ?


Obrigado.


----------



## Furby (3 Dez 2008 às 13:09)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Caros membros,
> 
> Comprei um NSLU2 a uma loja de Inglaterra no ebay há uma semana e ainda não recebi a encomenda cá.
> O vendedor não me forneceu o número de encomenda CTT, por isso não consigo localizá-la.
> ...




*Daniel_Vilao*


Se a encomenda vier por uma transportadora tipo DHL, UPS, ChronoPost, FedEx, TNT, ParcelForce - GLS, etc. etc., demora 24 a 48 horas.

Caso a encomenda venha pelos correios em encomenda registada, demora uma semana a uma semana e meia, depende do trato que os CTT dão á encomenda quando ela dá entrada em Portugal.

Atenção que tem havido estes últimos dias, feriados, e também greve dos CTT a nível Nacional, o que pode atrasar ainda mais a recepção da encomenda.

Se tiver a certeza que a encomenda não vem por nenhuma transportadora, contacte a linha dos CTT 707 26 26 26 e forneça o número de registo que lhe foi facultado pelo vendedor no eBay.

Pode também tentar a pesquisa aqui:

http://www2.ctt.pt/feapl/jsp/pesqobjectos/public/pesqobjectosform.jsf


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2008 às 14:42)

Furby disse:


> *Daniel_Vilao*
> 
> 
> Se a encomenda vier por uma transportadora tipo DHL, UPS, ChronoPost, FedEx, TNT, ParcelForce - GLS, etc. etc., demora 24 a 48 horas.
> ...



Obrigado, *Furby*. 
A questão é que ninguém me deu número de registo nenhum, diz-se que normalmente as encomendas de Inglaterra e da Alemanha não trazem esse número ou que os vendedores desses locais não os costumam fornecer, por isso não posso localizá-la.
Resta-me apenas esperar, ao que parece.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Dez 2008 às 19:13)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Obrigado, *Furby*.
> A questão é que ninguém me deu número de registo nenhum, diz-se que normalmente as encomendas de Inglaterra e da Alemanha não trazem esse número ou que os vendedores desses locais não os costumam fornecer, por isso não posso localizá-la.
> Resta-me apenas esperar, ao que parece.



Problema resolvido, se é que chegou a haver algum problema. 
A encomenda chegou a Lisboa e foi reencaminhada para Moscavide; já a recepcionei.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2009 às 18:58)

Mais uma encomenda mais umas taxas...aqui ficam


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2009 às 19:17)

Mais uma compra mais uma taxas, desta vez o weatherlink


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

sendo o processo de verificação das encomendas aleatório, já alguém encomendou algo fora da UE e que não ficasse retido?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 12:33)

geoair.pt disse:


> sendo o processo de verificação das encomendas aleatório, já alguém encomendou algo fora da UE e que não ficasse retido?



Pode acontecer, mas é muito difícil que aconteça. Mesmo o que é declarado como presente pessoal pode ser analisado e submetido a taxas à chegada.


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Jan 2010 às 12:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Pode acontecer, mas é muito difícil que aconteça. Mesmo o que é declarado como presente pessoal pode ser analisado e submetido a taxas à chegada.



Eu nem estava a pensar na opção gift e afins, era mesmo para perceber a 'aleatoriedade' da amostragem dos pacotes que são sujeitos a verificação


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jan 2010 às 13:24)

Eu costumo mandar vir bastantes coisas de Hong Kong e afins, nomeadamente jogos e outras pequenas coisas, nunca tendo ficado nada retido na Alfândega...
Até agora... mandei vir uma objectiva para a minha máquina fotográfica e está retida há uma semana... ainda não recebi nada para pagar taxas, e numa conversa que tive com o pessoal da Alfândega do aeroporto, com o valor do bem, não devo pagar taxas.
De qualquer forma, e em relação à aleatoriedade, creio que embalagens pequenas eles deixam passar, já as maiores, atiram-se a elas...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 13:34)

mr. phillip disse:


> De qualquer forma, e em relação à aleatoriedade, creio que embalagens pequenas eles deixam passar, já as maiores, atiram-se a elas...



Por isso mesmo é raro uma estação escapar.


----------



## geoair.pt (16 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.
Como dizia o outro: agora 'é fazer as contas' 
Cumps


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por isso mesmo é raro uma estação escapar.



Mas as vezes la passam, conheço um caso desses.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

lsalvador disse:


> Mas as vezes la passam, conheço um caso desses.



Também conheço, mas acho que passou a ideia.


----------



## marl (23 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Boas a todos

Tou interesado em comprar coisas de fora da ue.
Tenho estado a pesquisar na internet e vejo que aqui dizem poder comprar-se mercadorias de qualquer parte do mundo sem pagar taxas se o preço nao for superio a 22 euros?

A primeira questao que coloco é,trata-se do preço pelo qual compramos o produto,ou o preço do  produto em portugal?

A segunda questao é se esse preço minimo de 22 euros nao aumentou para 150 euros?é que li num outro site a diserem que tinha aumentado para esse valor.

Agradeço a quem me poder esclarecer

Cumpz


----------



## aqpcb (23 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

marl disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Tou interesado em comprar coisas de fora da ue.
> Tenho estado a pesquisar na internet e vejo que aqui dizem poder comprar-se mercadorias de qualquer parte do mundo sem pagar taxas se o preço nao for superio a 22 euros?
> ...



Acho que não pois o ano passado comprei um livro nos EUA e tive de pagar taxas da alfândega pois foi superior a esse valor


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

Até 22€ não pagas nada, de 22 a 50 e tal (não me lembro o valor exacto) pagas o IVA, a partir desse valor pagas IVA + taxas da alfandega.

Quanto ao valor é o valor total da encomenda (portes incluídos) quando este não vem na encomenda ou está muito deflacionado aplicam ao valor de mercado
do produto em Portugal.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jan 2010 às 00:26)

Da minha primeira e muito recente experiência que tive com a Alfândega, e da pesquisa que fiz, creio que o que se passa é o seguinte, e que já foi respondido por outros membros...
Até €22 e tal não se paga nada.
Entre esse valor e €150,00 (creio que seja esse o valor) paga-se o IVA (que foi o meu caso concreto);
Acima disso paga-se tudo e mais alguma coisa....


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Jan 2010 às 14:48)

Viva!
Deixo aqui algumas conclusões do que tenho pesquisado quer aqui quer na zwame (antiga techzone) 


*FAQ* sobre a pauta aduaneira, em especial este *item*;

*IVA*:

É pago sobre o *total da encomenda*: produto+portes+seguro+qualquer outra eventual despesa,
Encomendas cujo custo total não exceda os 45€ estão isentas de IVA pois quando o valor a cobrar é inferior a 10€ não se paga: Artigo 22.º, secção II do CAPÍTULO XII-Harmonização fiscal comunitária do *Orçamento do Estado para 2009*;



*AlfÂndega*:
Toda e qualquer encomenda vinda fora da UE passa pela alfândega;
Nem todas, mas quase todas, são sujeitas a inspecção alfandegária (processo de amostragem);
Vindo por transportadora (DHL, UPS, ...) quase de certeza fica na alfândega para taxamento e se o desalfandegamento for feito pela transportadora ainda é cobrado um valor adicional pelo serviço de desalfandegamento;


*Grosso modo será algo assim:*
Até 45€ a encomenda não será sujeita nem a IVA nem a impostos aduaneiros;
De 45€ a 150€, paga-se IVA -20%;
Mais de 150€, paga-se IVA -20%- mais taxas (de acordo com produto).
De acordo com os exemplos já aqui mostrados as taxas que os produtos mais comuns estão sujeitos são estas:
Radiation shield :1.7% - código alfandegário: 8479899790 - maqs/aprs mecânicos c/funcao propria n/esp...
Estações: 3.7% - código alfandegário: 9015801190 - instrms/aprs p/ meteorologia/hidrologia/geofi...
Weatherlink: 0% - código alfandegário: 8473308000 - partes e acess de maqs automaticas de proces...


*ATENÇÃO:* Não me responsabilizo por qualquer informação que possa estar incorrecta. O que aqui expus resulta da informação recolhida essencialmente neste *tópico*
Cumps.


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

Pela minha experiência, desde que houve a valorização do euro face ao dólar nos últimos anos, praticamente tudo vindo dos EUA cai da Alfandega para pagar as taxas, sejam pequenas compras como livros, sejam objectos mais dispendiosos. 

Estranhamente, importações por exemplo da China já há muita coisa que não pára na Alfandega para pagar taxas. Digo estranho, porque os produtos chineses muitas vezes ficam aquém das disposições legais a nível de qualidade e segurança europeias. muitas vezes de qualidade duvidosa, embalagens e documentação manhosas ou ausência de certificações, já para não falar em contrafacções e violação de patentes.

Parece haver na Alfandega uma certa embirração com os americanos, quando provavelmente a competição é mais selvagem no caso dos produtos chineses onde deveria haver mais cuidado e atenção. Mas passa-se exactamente o contrário. Mistérios aduaneiros.


----------



## geoair.pt (24 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

E nunca é demais reforçar a ideia de comparar com negócios intra-UE.
Por exemplo, numa wmr200 que ando a equacionar, aparentemente, vindo do ebay US fica bem mais barato, mas depois, somando tudo acaba por ser quase igual ou mesmo mais barato mandar vir da Alemanha:
A	Preço base	               195	
B	Portes	                 71	
C	Sub-Total 1 (A+B)		266
D	IVA (20%)	                53,2	
E	Sub-Total 2 (C+D)		319,2
F	Alfândega	                11,81	
	TOTAL FINAL	       331,01	

Ebay.de:327+12.5€= +/- 340€
Pessoalmente, apesar dos 10€ a mais, preferiria mandar vir da Alemanha, até por uma questão de suporte pós-venda.
Cumps


----------



## sp_em_altas (19 Mar 2010 às 15:14)

boa tarde pessoal.

agradeço ja a existencia deste poste.

Eu  ja fiz algumas compras no ebay.

Mas agora quero comprar um carro usado ( 5 anos no minimo ) atraves do ebay motors.

Gostava de saber quanto se paga de impostos, portes de envio etc, se recompensa ou nao ir a um stand em alemanha ou frança por exemplo do que comprar no ebay e tambem questoes de papelada.

Os modelos sao gama media alta, porque pelo que ja analisei ( fazendo contas por alto num site das finanças) modelos de gama baixa nao recompensa.

como é de acordo com Co2 que se paga mais ou nao, os modelos em vista é bmw serie 6 cabrio usado ( 5 anos), ou bmw x6 usado ( 5 anos).

bmw serie 6 por menos de US$30,000.00 ja se compra mas em prencipio sem taxas,portes etc. EM portugal nao arranjas sem ser em privado,falando em stands, por menos de 60 mil euros. entao bmw x6 por menos de 70 mil tb nao.

Queria saber o procedimento, quanto se paga mais ou menos..arredondando para cima ( convem lol ). 

se alguem tiver disposto a falar atraves do msn/email: queimadotostado@hotmail.com


obrigado e boa continuaçao


----------



## LMCG (8 Mar 2011 às 19:56)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Comprei a semana passada em Andorra uma wmr200 por 239 €. Um dia depois descobri uma loja que fazia por 228€... tinham também estações da Davis muito em conta. Pelo que vi em Andorra conseguem-se descontos na ordem de 40% nas estações da Oregon.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## gaatorquato (12 Abr 2011 às 13:10)

Olaa boa tarde eu moro no algarve e fiz uma compra pelo ebay do reino unido e tipo a data da chegada era pra ser no dia 6/04/2011 e hj ja é 12/04/2011 sera q pode ter avido algoo ou ainda tem tempo de chegar me ajudem help!!!


----------



## lsalvador (12 Abr 2011 às 13:12)

gaatorquato disse:


> Olaa boa tarde eu moro no algarve e fiz uma compra pelo ebay do reino unido e tipo a data da chegada era pra ser no dia 6/04/2011 e hj ja é 12/04/2011 sera q pode ter avido algoo ou ainda tem tempo de chegar me ajudem help!!!



O Ebay era Reino Unido, mas qual a origem da encomenda? Não tens nenhum tracking Number? se sim vai ao site dos CTT e pesquisa por objectos com esses dados e ficas logo a saber onde anda a encomenda.


----------



## hugomoc (19 Mai 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite

Comprei um cigarro electrónico (vaporizador pessoal), via net,  proveniente dos EUA e ficou retido na alfandega em Lisboa, com a falta da certificação CE no produto.

alguém me pode ajudar, não sei como se procede para retirar da alfandega, o que tirei que fazer ou o que fará a alfandega com o meu produto?

Atenciosamente, 

Hugo Carvalho


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2011 às 10:12)

Interessante.







Nota - Posto Aduaneiro de Xabregas e posto Aduaneiro de Cascais, desactivados.


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 21:05)

tou fulo....
paguei qs 100% em impostos....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 21:22)

sluiz disse:


> tou fulo....
> paguei qs 100% em impostos....



Qual foi o valor da compra ? 97,140€ pelo que percebo não é ?

Há produtos que sofrem uma maior taxação que outros.


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 21:47)

Item(s) Subtotal: EUR 74,56
Shipping & Handling: EUR 22,58
-----
Total Before Tax: EUR 97,14
Estimated Tax To Be Collected: EUR 0,00
-----
Grand Total:EUR 97,14


paguei via cartão de credito ao vendedor no amazon.com 97.14


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 21:50)

sluiz disse:


> Item(s) Subtotal: EUR 74,56
> Shipping & Handling: EUR 22,58
> -----
> Total Before Tax: EUR 97,14
> ...



E pagas-te 94,01€ de alfandega ?  Tá visto que esses produtos são bem taxados.


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 22:02)

é a porcaria dum sensor pra medir a pulsação no telele, enqt faço jogging...
mas taxaram as taxas q ja me cobraram nos estados unidos? isso tá bem?
n deviam taxar nos 70 e tal euros?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 22:08)

sluiz disse:


> é a porcaria dum sensor pra medir a pulsação no telele, enqt faço jogging...
> mas taxaram as taxas q ja me cobraram nos estados unidos? isso tá bem?
> n deviam taxar nos 70 e tal euros?



Eles calculam tudo a partir dos 97,14€. Excepto a papelada que tem preços fixos. Tu foste lá buscar directamente ou tratas-te tudo via correio até que chegasse às tuas mãos ou posto mais próximo ?


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 23:13)

ligaram-m hj a dizer q iam mandar mail, para eu dar NIF, enviar factura, etc...
a encomenda está em LX e vao mandar pra baixo (faro).
não houve um post anterior q diziam q até 100 e qq coisa euros, so se pagava iva?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 23:29)

sluiz disse:


> ligaram-m hj a dizer q iam mandar mail, para eu dar NIF, enviar factura, etc...
> a encomenda está em LX e vao mandar pra baixo (faro).
> não houve um post anterior q diziam q até 100 e qq coisa euros, so se pagava iva?



Ahhh, estando em Lisboa entendi porque pagas tanto. Só não se paga taxas até valores de 20/30€.

Se tivesses vindo a Lisboa levantar, talvez pagasses muito menos.


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 23:36)

eu ja paguei ao vendedor 22 e tal euros pra envios...
isto é taxas e envios(dentro da aduana... xulos!!) mas vou reclamar. fazem-me pagar taxas e iva do valor do envio que paguei ao vendedor? estão parvos?


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 23:39)

sluiz disse:


> eu ja paguei ao vendedor 22 e tal euros pra envios...
> isto é taxas e envios(dentro da aduana... xulos!!) mas vou reclamar. fazem-me pagar taxas e iva do valor do envio que paguei ao vendedor? estão parvos?



Isto são taxas alfandegárias, é um produto que vem de fora da União Europeia, cai na alfandega porque vem de fora desta comunidade da Europa como referi atrás, tal como pra ires aos EUA necessitas de passaporte, ao mandares vir algo de fora da UE ficas sujeito às taxas alfandegárias. Nós aqui no fórum, quando algum membro manda vir algo dos EUA também pagamos as taxas alfandegárias.

Não te vai adiantar de nada reclamar, eles estão a proceder correctamente.

Tens aqui um exemplo:


----------



## sluiz (21 Set 2011 às 23:54)

não faz sentido!
pagar taxa pelos portes que ja paguei?!!!
o "valor da mercadoria" não é + portes...!!!

O mail que eles me enviaram tinha isto em anexo:
    FORMALIDADES ADUANEIRAS DE IMPORTAÇÃO


 1 – Receita da Alfândega (IL)

	Direitos 	(dependente do valor da mercadoria e respectiva taxa aplicável)
	IVA		(à taxa legal aplicável)
	Impressos	€ 1,75 (para o primeiro código pautal)  
€ 1,75 (por cada 3 códigos adicionais) 


 2 – Emolumentos da Alfândega

	Em regime simplificado (com os documentos em ordem e desalfandegamento processado no próprio dia de chegada da mercadoria)	€ 15,16

	Em regime normal de desalfandegamento (por falta de documentação ou informação)							€  8,96


 3 – Encargos de Terminal 

(Armazem de Depósito Temporário FedEx/Rangel Expresso

Regime Simplificado de Desalfandegamento:
Tráfego de Entrada		€ 15,00 	(até ao máximo de 60 Kg)
				€   0,25/Kg 	(para remessas de peso superior)
Manuseamento e verificação	€   4,00

Regime Normal de Desalfandegamento:
Tráfego de Entrada		€ 15,00
Armazenagem Mínima	€   5,00
Título de Depósito		€   2,10


 4 – Despesas Administrativas

Aplica-se 2% sobre o montante do ‘IL’ (Direitos e IVA), com o mínimo de € 12,50
Impressos e Selos		€   6,40
(aos ºEncargos Terminal e Administrativosº acresce o IVA do serviço, à taxa em vigor)



5 – Cedencia

Entrega de documentos, no escritório Fedex, a outro Declarante 

Encargos Administrativos	€ 35,00

(aos ºEncargos Administrativosº acresce o IVA do serviço, à taxa em vigor)


NOTA: As formalidades aduaneiras efectuadas através do nosso ‘Departamento Aduaneiro’, incluem a entrega das respectivas mercadorias, na morada do destinatário a que se encontram consignadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 00:07)

sluiz disse:


> não faz sentido!
> pagar taxa pelos portes que ja paguei?!!!
> o "valor da mercadoria" não é + portes...!!!



O único valor que pagas-te foi o transporte e o preço do artigo, mais nada.

Eles agora com esse total do preço do artigo + o transporte, fazem as contas.





[B][SIZE="4"]www.ebay.pt[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2011 às 21:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> O único valor que pagas-te foi o transporte e o preço do artigo, mais nada.
> 
> *Eles agora com esse total do preço do artigo + o transporte, fazem as contas.*




Por acaso ainda hoje estive a analisar uma execução de uma coima relacionada com falsas declarações sobre o preço do bem importado.
No fundo o bem na alfandega vinha sem qualquer valor, ao que o comprador apresentou a factura de 145€, pelo ebay constataram 699€ e pagou sobre este valor, no entanto a coima por falta declarações foi de 150€


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 21:21)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por acaso ainda hoje estive a analisar uma execução de uma coima relacionada com falsas declarações sobre o preço do bem importado.
> No fundo o bem na alfandega vinha sem qualquer valor, ao que o comprador apresentou a factura de 145€, pelo ebay constataram 699€ e pagou sobre este valor, no entanto a coima por falta declarações foi de 150€



E quando é assim eles abrem as encomendas pra avaliações.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Set 2011 às 21:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> E quando é assim eles abrem as encomendas pra avaliações.




É, foi aberto e tiradas todas as referencias para chegarem ao valor....


----------



## rob21 (26 Out 2011 às 14:02)

(Existe algum limite mínimo de isenção do pagamento destes impostos (direitos aduaneiros e/ou IVA)?

Na importação, podem beneficiar de franquia de direitos de importação (isenção de pagamento) as remessas constituídas por mercadorias de valor insignificante, isto é, as mercadorias cujo valor global não exceda 22 Euros por remessa, assim como as pequenas remessas sem carácter comercial expedidas de um particular para outro particular, cujo valor global não exceda 45 Euros.)



Em relação aos preços maximos para a isenção de pagamentos, estão incluidos os preços de envio ou o preço maximo é unica e exclusivamente o preço do produto?


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2011 às 22:55)

Um documento útil produzido pela Direcção-Geral das Alfândegas e dos Impostos Especiais sobre o Consumo sobre o desalfandegamento de encomendas postais

http://www.dgaiec.min-financas.pt/N..._inf_util_desalf_enc_postais_vrs_fev_2009.pdf


----------



## beatriz (3 Dez 2011 às 15:57)

Caríssimos, mais do que as taxas das alfandegas, muitas vezes nem conseguimos encomendar, porque há lojas online americanas que não enviam os produtos para Portugal. Para esses casos, partilho aqui o serviço que utilizo e com o qual estou satisfeita que é a Viaddress, através do site www.viaddress.com acedem a todas as informações.


----------



## ricasmaster (6 Mai 2012 às 18:11)

entao e se mandarem dos usa, como se fosse uma encomenda de um familiar?!


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:19)

Esqueçam amigos já ouve alguem que pensou nesse filme se for familiar ,e eles abrirem o pacote teem autoridade para pedir respectiva factura ou documento comprovativo e penso que se for a outra pessoa que enviou a passar paga ela pela tabela o que nenhum vendedor exterior no juizo perfeito faz isso porque eles tambem sabem que podem ser cobrados como nós.
mandei vir uma coisa do ebay e custou com portes 60 euros e acho que me vão cobrar só não sei quanto a senhora do outro lado da linha , disse me que vou pagar o iva mas porque será que não me acredito nisso?
Iva ,taxas alfandegarias,taxas do papel taxas do tempo será que há mais alguma taxa que me lembre?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2012 às 01:24)

ramparts disse:


> mandei vir uma coisa do ebay e custou com portes 60 euros e acho que me vão cobrar só não sei quanto a senhora do outro lado da linha , disse me que vou pagar o iva mas porque será que não me acredito nisso?
> Iva ,taxas alfandegarias,taxas do papel taxas do tempo será que há mais alguma taxa que me lembre?



O iva é 80% do preço, depois o resto são umas migalhas de impostos e dos CTT.

Se esses 60€ forem já com transporte então de iva serão 13,80€. No total arriscaria que fica pelos 15/16€. Mas cada produto tem uma tabulação diferente no qual são calculadas as taxas.


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:29)

pois amigo pelas minhas contas o iva do produto tambem dá isso mas já houveram casos em que pessoas pagarão o dobro em taxas e quando receberão a continha para pagar afinal não era assim tão pequenina e alem disso pagar iva do transporte??
já não chega pagar iva do produto alem disso não é inconstitucional pagar iva sobre o transporte que foi pago a transportadora americana e aos ctt?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2012 às 01:33)

ramparts disse:


> pois amigo pelas minhas contas o iva do produto tambem dá isso mas já houveram casos em que pessoas pagarão o dobro em taxas e quando receberão a continha para pagar afinal não era assim tão pequenina e alem disso pagar iva do transporte??
> já não chega pagar iva do produto alem disso não é inconstitucional pagar iva sobre o transporte que foi pago a transportadora americana e aos ctt?



A taxa é calculada com base no preço final, produto + transporte.



Mário Barros disse:


>


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:37)

sim eu sei disso mas se nós já pagamos o transporte porque pagamos taxa de um serviço legal de trasporte que é o caso da transportadora que envia para o avião e os ctt?e nessa factura que diz 13 euros e qualquer coisa isso são direitos de quê de autor ou direito a não reclamar


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mai 2012 às 01:40)

ramparts disse:


> sim eu sei disso mas se nós já pagamos o transporte porque pagamos taxa de um serviço legal de trasporte que é o caso da transportadora que envia para o avião e os ctt?e nessa factura que diz 13 euros e qualquer coisa isso são direitos de quê de autor ou direito a não reclamar



Não sei, provavelmente do tipo de artigo que é. É aí que muda consoante o produto que for.

O preço do transporte é só até entrar no país, depois os CTT quando agarram no produto, levam outro preço.


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:41)

acho que amanhã de manha vou ligar para o meu medico de familia para ele estar de emergencia para um possivel abc da minha pessoa quando receber a conta ,lembrei me tambem de protecção já que vou ser abusado ao menos estou prevenido


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:44)

Se ao menos o papa viesse cá dar uma amnistia ....o papa aqui daminha zona tem outra guerra se não até ligava ao pinto.
bem vou me é preparar para a pancada quando abrir a caixa do correio,espero que eles sejam meiguinhos.
a vida já é o que é...


----------



## ramparts (14 Mai 2012 às 01:50)

Bem sr.Mario Barros obrigado pela ajuda vou tentar descansar que estas coisas tiram me o sono é como aquelas cartas que chegam de cabo ruivo das finanças  obrigado mesmo e cumprimentos 

JOSÉ GONÇALVES


----------



## Pedrop (28 Mai 2012 às 19:49)

Boas Tardes Caros Foristas!

Eu sou principiante nestes assuntos de meteorologia, e gostaria de adquirir a minha primeira estação meteorológica.
Gostaria da vossa ajuda no que toca a escolha de uma estação com boa relação preço qualidade..
Desde ja agradeço;
Pedro Paulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jun 2012 às 11:31)

*Euro perde valor perante quarto resgate na região*


> A moeda única europeia depreciava hoje contra o dólar e também contra o iene, com as notícias sobre um eventual resgate a Espanha a reduzirem ainda mais o apetite por risco nos mercados.
> 
> O euro negociava nos 1,2461 dólares, uma descida de 0,75%, e nos 99,12 ienes, uma desvalorização de 0,90%, depois de a agência Reuters ter avançado que o pedido de resgate para a banca espanhola poderá ser formalizado já este sábado. A pressionar a cotação da moeda única está também o ‘downgrade' em três níveis do ‘rating' espanhol atribuído pela agência Fitch.
> 
> ...



A coisa está a ficar mal pra quem quer mandar vir material de fora 

Já chegou a tar 1,48€.

http://www.ecb.int/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-usd.en.html


----------



## Dududas (24 Ago 2016 às 01:33)

Boas eu sou novo aqui, e tenho uma pergunta, quando se manda vir itens de informática tais como CPU ou outros itens desse género, pago algumas taxas? Eu procurei e pelo que me pareceu não


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2016 às 10:19)

Taxas não sei, mas IVA a partir de n euros em teoria tens que pagar, mas é mais uma questão de sorte/azar.

Sobre equipamentos meteo/geologia, dos dois sismometros que já mandei vir dos EUA com preço, transportadora, peso, tamanho de caixa semelhantes, o que foi enviado por uma empresa não paguei taxas/IVA..o que foi enviado por um privado (Ebay) paguei até por uma taxa específica de equipamentos sísmicos, acho que foi 5% + IVA 18% em cima do preço do equipamento + portes.


----------

